# Netzteil defekt



## k.meier (9. März 2011)

Mein Netzteil von Be quiet ist defekt, allerdings habe ich die REchnung nicht mehr(hatte einen Wohnungsbrand am 27.9.2010). Jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt trotzdem eine Möglichkeit der Garantieabwicklung gibt. Mein Händler hat gemeint, es gibt 5Jahre Garantie und ich solle mich an Euch wenden. Das Gerät wird ca 3-4 Jahre alt sein, schätze ich. Bitte um Rückmeldung

mfg
k. meier


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (10. März 2011)

Hallo k.meier

Es besteht grundsätzlich die Möglichkeit, dass dir der Händler dir eine Ersatzrechnung ausstellt.
Auf unsere Produkte der Straight- und Dark Power Serien bieten wir momentan auch nur 3 Jahre Garantie.


----------

